# Can not get into recovery, no matter what I do...



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok, I just started experiencing an issue. I suddenly can't get into recovery. Here is a little back history. My N7 was running CNA 3.6.6 (I know, but...), and I was bored so I decided to try ParanoidAndroid. Well, I have that gotta try something else feeling again, and when I try to get into recovery, it will go to the google screen, then go black for about 10 seconds, then go back to the Google screen and boot up. This happens if I reboot to recovery through the power menu, or getting into recovery from the bootloader. I even tried Quick Boot, in hopes it had some magic I didn't. No luck. The same crap. I even switched from TWRP to clockwork recoveries, and the same crap happens (I tried the same things I did originally).

Also tried through other apps too, like Rom Manager, Rom Toolbox, and TiBu. Everything works, but I am bored with this rom...I have tried turning it off, plugging the N7 into a PC and trying to get into recovery. Again, I can get into the bootloader, but as soon as I select recovery, it goes black, then fully reboots...

Edit: I reflashed TWRP in fastboot, and I am getting the same result. I think my N7 forgot it has a recovery!? I will try flashing clockwork through fastboot and see if this works. Thanks for your help...

Edit: Edit: Clockwork does not help. There is no recovery for me. 

Anyone have any ideas? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

Same story here. Flashed the update through CWM. No recovery. Google screen, black, google screen and boot.


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

danjull said:


> Same story here. Flashed the update through CWM. No recovery. Google screen, black, google screen and boot.


Yeah, this has sucked. I have spent several hours figuring out what the hell went wrong. It turns out its the latest bootloader. Others are having this issue. So, I had to go back to stock (which will erase EVERYTHING) and then had to re-root. Now that my bootloader is back to JRO03D, I am back up and running.

So, the first time I did this route, I decided to take the update to the latest everything (from Google) and re-root my N7, and ran into the same issue. I could not get into recovery. So, I had to do it all over, this time not taking the update and not updating the bootloaders, and I am now back and already have a ROM running and everything installed.

If you want to go this route, here are a couple of links that will help...

http://rootzwiki.com...ck/#entry764328 and go to the Back To Stock section. The next part is for rooting (if you wish to do this yourself)...

http://www.talkandro...ot-the-nexus-7/

If you already know this, then you are already done. I will post this in case anyone else needs this info as well...


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

So are you on 4.1.2 or 4.1.1 now?


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

danjull said:


> So are you on 4.1.2 or 4.1.1 now?


Right now, the ROM I am using is 4.1.1, but just to see, I ran a couple 4.1.2 ROMs for a few minutes (Kaos & SmoothRom), without any issues. So, both (4.1.2 ROMs) do work with the older bootloader without any issues...

Sent from Ken's Nexus 7 running CNA 3.6.6...


----------



## BarberAE (Feb 23, 2012)

This happens with my nexus 7 if with the 3.41 bootloader. I have to stay on 3.34 to access recovery.

Download the 3.34 bootloader image and fastboot flash bootloader bootloader_filename.img


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

BarberAE said:


> This happens with my nexus 7 if with the 3.41 bootloader. I have to stay on 3.34 to access recovery.
> 
> Download the 3.34 bootloader image and fastboot flash bootloader bootloader_filename.img


You are 100% correct, the method you stated will work perfectly, and more quickly and easier than mine. I went my route because I was tired of searching for the bootloaders, and just went the most extreme way! I know I could have pulled a bootloader from one of the recoveries, but again I was too tired at that point to do anything else but what I did.

Thanks for the info, I am sure it will help someone out...

Sent from Ken's Nexus 7 running CNA 3.6.6...


----------

